# Graphic Brown on the UK site?



## sel00187 (Jul 23, 2006)

I reallly reallllllyyyy want Graphic Brown fluidline but its nowhere to be seen on the UK site. does anyone know when its avaliable? i heard Aug 1st but i really love the colour on the swatches. I think its from the patternmaker collection? im not too sure. Thank you.


----------



## Leanne (Jul 23, 2006)

I don't think it will be put up on the UK MAC site, since it's a selfridges exclusive collection, so your probably best calling up selfridges. Or maybe trying their website?


----------



## Vicky88 (Jul 23, 2006)

Graphic Brown is from the A Muse collection which isn't out in the UK yet. It will appear on the website on the 2nd/3rd August.


----------



## sel00187 (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 im goin to selfidges one day this week neway, so il have a look. hopefully il find it


----------



## Vicky88 (Jul 24, 2006)

^ It won't be in stores until the 3rd either.


----------



## Lalli (Jul 24, 2006)

patternmaker is delayed till august!! no doubt a muse and avant gold will be delayed aswell
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so not fair


----------



## sel00187 (Jul 24, 2006)

oh right. thanks anyway. argh thats not fair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 such a nice colour.


----------

